# Lost half my fish.



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Now the ice on my pond has finally melted, I have been able to remove about 25 dead fish that the sub zero temperatures had killed.  
Also, it was mainly the larger ones that suffered including an 18" Carp. As the pond holds about 2000 gals., heating is out of the question, but was there anything else I could have done? 
Forrester


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. I was in the same position in January last year. It was only the larger fish that didn't make it in my 8000l pond, but it was in double figures. This year the ice has just about cleared after a similar time and I think they have all survived. I didn't have the pump going either time, just ensured there was a ~square metre of water open to the air every day. Maybe the pump would have helped.

Dave


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Good circulation of the water. Our pump returns the filtered water above the surface of the pond. During the very cold period we had ice over the pond and climbing up the return pipe, but there was sufficient free area for 1, oxygenate the water, 2, bad gases to escape. This is usually the reason for fatalities during a very cold spell when the pond freezes over completely.

We do have the pump on 24/7. The return pipe is the size of standard drain pipe you get from B n Q.

Regards

Karen


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

*Fish*

Sorry to hear about your fish. We just got the ice off our pond yesterday. Somehow they survived. The pond is about 4' deep but has been iced over for about 4 weeks. My husband used to drill a big hole out of the ice every morning to let the oxygen in and the bad gasses out. We also laid bubble wrap over half of the pond.
Mrs Naunty


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

lost all but 2 year before last, all big fish think its down to larger surface area , have turned pump off but left aireator on ice didn't form all over in spite of some awful conditions, since i only have koi occasionaly add some rock salt to water to mimic normal condition's poss that helped.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

A fish should survive in a pond that is iced over providing there is little or no vegetation in the water that gives off carbon dioxide at night and has no means of escape. 

You could ensure the pond is cleaned out after the leaf fall each year and you could also buy a float heater to provide a small ice free area which should ensure any residual gases escape.

Orfe's are particularly prone to dying in iced ponds as they need more oxygen than other pond fish.

Since moving a few years ago I have not kept Koi but don't recall ever losing one from an iced up pond; herons were the main problem but that is another story.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Managed to clear an area of my pond only yesterday, ice was 6" deep, also got the waterfall pump going to aeriate the water, all the fish are golden orfe and have survived, I think it helps that the pond is 4` deep and 25000litres


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that

We've lost our 3 remaining 20 year old fish even though we left the pump running. Problem now we cannot get through the ice to get rid of them.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,


Our pond has just thawed out and to our amazement our thre goldfish are OK. the ice must have been 6 inch thick.




happynew year from norm.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Put a good quality tropical tank heater in or two if it is a bigger pond, never had my pond freeze or lose any fish.

Just put the extension with the heater plugs in inside a tupperware box turned upside down with the entry for the wires sealed with silicone against the weather.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

gelathae said:


> A fish should survive in a pond that is iced over providing there is little or no vegetation in the water that gives off carbon dioxide at night and has no means of escape.
> 
> You could ensure the pond is cleaned out after the leaf fall each year and you could also buy a float heater to provide a small ice free area which should ensure any residual gases escape.
> 
> ...


I think that toxins from the fish urinating which they do constantly also causes major problems, I used to breed tropical fish 85 tanks in full production and 16/18 K of young and parent fish and keeping on top the fish pee was a full time job..

I hate fish all they do is eat pee and crap, oh and take most of your day looking after the buggers :roll: ..


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

If freezing weather threatens again, float an old ball in the pond. It never freezes itself in, and keeps an open "airway". Really does work!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In contrast, it has NEVER worked for me :-( Tried small tennis ball, large footballs, duck with buoyancy thingy; everything gets frozen solid.

Dave


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> In contrast, it has NEVER worked for me :-( Tried small tennis ball, large footballs, duck with buoyancy thingy; everything gets frozen solid.
> 
> Dave


I must have especially warm balls, Dave :!: :!:  :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We keep a floating pond heater on the outflow of our pond which has a waterfall that falls into a sump where the pump is located. This circulates water back into the pump via a filter that then empties back into the main pond. The water coming in gives a chance for the water to become aerated. Moving water takes longer to freeze buit even in these temperatures I had to clear the pipe from the filter that dropped the water back into the pond.
If you had a pond with a pump circulating the water through a filter within the pond iteself rather than using a sump, then a floating heat placed where the water enters the pond should be better in extreme temperatures than our system. We have a pressurised filter that can be placed outside the pond and can be below the level of the pond surface unlike other versions.
If this doesn't make sense feel free to pm!
Floating pond heaters

Steve


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Spoke to my sister in E. Yorks yesterday and she has kept fish for years. 

It was her birthday and her son was outside pulling out 5 of her huge Koi fish having already removed 40 of them over the new year. Some where priced at around £500 each, not a great birthday for her. 

She has never had this happen before and had a beautiful pond where the fish came and ate out of your hand, felt very sorry for her.   

Mandy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have two ponds one for fish and the other is a wildlife one, the fish pond has a pump running all the time and never froze over completely whereas the wildlife one froze to a depth of around a foot, I think it’s advisable to keep the pump running all winter if you have fish.
Gary


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

We've got a small lake (1.5 acres) with some very large Carp up to 42lb which have cost many thousands to stock and keep, so for us keeping them alive is paramount. If you can keep a flow of water in and out that will be the best, failing that if you use a very coarse blade wood saw (I actually use a carbide tip, building block saw) to make a decent size opening and then keep areas open but don't hit the ice to break it as you can damage the fish with the vibration. I use an oxygen meter to monitor the oxy level of the water and use a large paddle wheel aerator when necessary, this also keeps an area ice free (but costly to run). I'm aware a lot of that will be too extreme for those with a garden pond but the basics are the same, the most important is the oxy content, you'd be surprised how much it can flucuate at this time of year and it's lack of oxygen that will kill your fish and not the temperature.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly we lost one very large koi this year, the pond was totally frozen over and I believe the slow decomposition of pond plants (+ the odd leaf) releases enough noxious substances. The bacteria that do the decay continue to function, albeit slowly, even below zero.

As has been said - the oxygen concentration is the crucial factor - the bacteria reduce that through their own activities and the fish do too (it leads to *eutrophication* - for GCSE and A level biologists and geographers!). 8O

The pump was not running this year (long story not relevant) but in future I will put an *aquarium air diffuser* in to maintain the oxygen level and circulate the water a little. That will not freeze up, unlike a water pump + waterfall where the water can freeze in the pipes (as described by others. 

The problem this year was the length of the freeze (4 weeks+) and the suddenness of the onset. Next year we will be better prepared (I hope!). 

What is the betting that the price of fish of a decent size will go up this spring? Koi are quoted locally at £150+ for 30cm and I expect that to go up sine many people have suffered losses of large fish predominantly.......  :lol: :roll:

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

As a very long term aquatic pro I would suggest the following....I haven't read all the detail in the other posts!
The only way to ensure your fish survive freezing conditions:-

Keep filters/pumps running all the time if possible.
Remove or at least break up any ice formation on the surface EVERY day.

In severe conditions I used a metal spike to split the ice and at least move it to allow reasonable sized areas of clear water.


----------

